# Sabbath distortion n' Acapulco gold



## evilarsen (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi everyone, here's my Sabbath distortion great pedal, sound great in the fx return of my tube amps. I try to have the spirit of these bands on the design





And ''Das Acapulco'' a Das musikding project. Very fun one. Design inspired by Marduk's Iron Dawn.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice builds, they look great!


----------



## Barry (Feb 24, 2020)

Look great


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 25, 2020)

Now *that's* a knob!


----------



## gri (May 16, 2020)

the sabbath looks amazing. im building one currently. but having a hell of a time sourcing the transistors. what did you use? the ones called for seem obsolete


----------



## Elijah-Baley (May 17, 2020)

What kind of LM386 did you use? Somebody got problem with it.
I would like to build it, but any time I change my mind.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (May 17, 2020)

gri said:


> the sabbath looks amazing. im building one currently. but having a hell of a time sourcing the transistors. what did you use? the ones called for seem obsolete



i got some from mouser a few months ago


----------



## Elijah-Baley (May 18, 2020)

LM386N-1, LM386N-4... Maybe LM386L? I can't read it from the picture.
Just if you can remember or see it. Thank you.


----------



## evilarsen (May 20, 2020)

It's LM386L both


----------



## Untro (Nov 22, 2020)

Where's the Acapulco Gold board from?


----------



## evilarsen (Nov 23, 2020)

It's a musikding kit (Germany)


----------

